# Heavy Duty Trail Cam Security Box



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice Job. I want one!!!


----------



## Sisco (Sep 23, 2010)

But how do you stop it from being vandalized when the prospective thief gets pissed that he was caught on camera checking out your secured camera. 

On a side note, do many cameras get stolen in the woods? I always assumed they were used primarily on private property.


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

well I should be able to give a picture of the vandal to the cops

Nothing is safe anymore not even on private land


----------



## KK0605 (Jul 23, 2010)

What happens when he cuts through the bolts and takes the whole camera?


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

I like it! That sounds like something I'll have to do in shop class!


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

KK0605 said:


> What happens when he cuts through the bolts and takes the whole camera?


I am going to add some metal on the back to hug the tree better so you have to cut the plate in order to get at the bolts


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice, i think anything to deter someone from taking it, even if on private land i still secure it with all the tresspassers mushroom hunting and what not, at least they hopefully won't have on them the tools needed to pry it off the tree and move on. 

on a side note maybe some drainage holes for water so the base of the cam doesn't sit in it after a hard rain. nice job.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

That thing looks tough. Very nice job on it, it looks like a good fit all around. It should deter people anyway. I make my own boxes, but i don't go that crazy. No matter how heavy duty you go, they will always find a way to get it if they want. I just try to make it impossible to steal with what most carry on them on a regular basis. It is not often that a guy hunts with a bolt cutter in his pack. So i make it so that they would half to at least make a return trip to get it. The only problem i see with your box is the bolts. A 24" gorilla bar will pry and pull those right out of the tree, or break the heads off. Like i said, there is no way to 100% garuntee safe from theft. Nice bow though, again.


----------



## Sisco (Sep 23, 2010)

The idea is always to make your property harder to steal than the next guys so that the thief moves on and chooses a new target. The weekest point on the box is the padlock. I can get into that box with just a soda can. I have used the trick several times when my kids loose my shed keys, tool box keys, etc. Google "masterlock soda can". Luckily, most guys in the woods do not carry bolt cutters, prybars or have a clue how a lock works internally. Just looking at your steel security box would make the average thief move on. Good job.


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

I will always be looking for ways of improving the design and definitely looking at a better lock. At the time that is the only heavy pad lock they had at the store.

Any lock suggestions that won't cost me $100?


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

j.d.m. said:


> The only problem i see with your box is the bolts. A 24" gorilla bar will pry and pull those right out of the tree, or break the heads off. Like i said, there is no way to 100% garuntee safe from theft. Nice bow though, again.


What would you suggest for bolts? those are 3/8" by 7"


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

3/8" Plate wow that is one mean looking box! 

The weak link looks to me to be the vulnerability to the lock and a pair of bolt cutters.
Here is a possible solution weld 2 pieces of L stock on either side of it to protect the shaft.

Still nothing is invincible but this would make it even more secure.


----------



## nothingelse07 (Apr 18, 2008)

The Box looks great man it will definately keep the honest people honest. Really if someone wants it that bad they will find away to get. I mean you can what if the situation to death. If they want the camera that bad they can just cut the friggin tree down. Keep up the great work


----------



## srgt4210 (Jun 27, 2010)

Great job on a well thought out design.... 95% of those who come into contact with your camera and security box will be detered from even attempting to gain access; However, the other 5% of low life, lying, stealing, immoral, pieces of dog poo may attempt to gain access. It’s obvious you are very creative, so maybe you can design it so that the pad lock is within the security box with the only thing being exposed is the lock’s key slot, by means of a drilled hole. And have you thought about fastening it to the tree by means of a chain with an end welded to the security box and the other end being secured with the internal pad lock…. Just a few ideas… Again great job on a well thought out design… God bless.. Enjoy The Hunt.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

If they will come back to get it, they will bring a chainsaw and just cut the section of the tree out and take it home to work in private on getting to the camera.


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's some new additions. I added bars on back so you couldn't hacksaw the bolts and added metal so that you can't use bolt cutters on the lock.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Solid work.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

the time and the steel must outweight the cost of a new camera, hide you cameras well is my thing.


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

sits in trees said:


> the time and the steel must outweight the cost of a new camera, hide you cameras well is my thing.


Haha yeah but I was bored and the material came out of the scrap steel bin at work


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Now we're talkin!

I think I would like to have you setup a second camera so we can watch the idiot who tries to steel that thing!


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> Now we're talkin!
> 
> I think I would like to have you setup a second camera so we can watch the idiot who tries to steel that thing!


Haha yeah, put it on video mode and watch them struggle


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Great work! I like how solid/secure it is. Would it be possible to make a brackett for it so that it can adjust to crooked trees?


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

jalopyspeed said:


> Haha yeah, put it on video mode and watch them struggle


yeh kool idea :thumbs_up


good solid work


----------



## KK0605 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks great! That is the way to keep a camera safe!


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Now the guy will just cut down the tree!


----------



## buckinthetruck (Jan 12, 2009)

some one showed me if you hit a lock with a hammer you can open any of them.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Great welding job! You must have some serious thieves in your area!
Even bears would not be able to tear that box apart.
I like the addition of the bracket on the back, and especially the pieces you added to protect the lock!!!
VERY NICE!!!


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

As tough as the box is, I don't think it will stop a vandal from just breaking your camera with box intact. I bet that box weighs a good amount. Nice work though!


----------



## ab2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Also make sure it can drain water too


----------



## needmoregear (Feb 15, 2009)

I would worry more about a cordless drill and a 7/16" bit drilling the tumbler out; faster and less work than a bolt cutter........ HATE THEIVES....


----------



## Brown E (Sep 15, 2004)

My experience has been bears damaging the camera rather than humans. I am sure bears could not touch this box.


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

I know any determined person could get into anything they really wanted... this was built to keep honest people honest and to protect from any animal


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

i really like this, espically with the people that were playing with my camera earlier this month. If i can come into contact with some heavy steel like this, I'd sure be on it so I can put my camera back out. Just wondering, for the cameras that strap onto the tree, how do you attatch the box to the camera? Is the back of the box open?


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> i really like this, espically with the people that were playing with my camera earlier this month. If i can come into contact with some heavy steel like this, I'd sure be on it so I can put my camera back out. Just wondering, for the cameras that strap onto the tree, how do you attatch the box to the camera? Is the back of the box open?


The box is made for the camera so all you have to do is drop the camera into the box and close the top. The box is then lag bolted to the tree.


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

To help keep them from prying it straight from the tree, you could add rounded pieces to the back on the sides to help them from getting something behind it so easy if you wanted the extra security.


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

*I came up with this after tree was cut down with chainsaw*

Take a metal drum, drive a t-post in though bottom, fill bottom with concrete thus locking the drum in ground with post. 

cut holes to match camera lens, flash etc.

mount to inside of barrel using your best method based on camera. i used flat head bolts on outside to bolt to a angle iron square frame about size of camera then wire tied camera to it. 

then i used a standard lid ring , with a over the top welded iron using flat top bolts, then added a add super heavy lock. using similar plates to prevent cutting like on the box above.

Then i put a cheap 35mm camera up in the tree pointing down at barrel. and covered the flash with electrical tape to prevent daytime or nighttime flashes from being seen, etc.

can't move the darn barrel if i wanted to. sorry for image I'll take pictures next time in woods of my camouflaged barrel


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

that looks like a lot of work to get it out in the woods and not very movable.
the other is about the most rugged box i have seen for a camera. paint it up good and post the pic
my vote would be a bark pattren. maybe add some welds to give it texture like a tree?


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

soon as this season is over I will definitely add some paint and texture to the box and may even weld on some loops to allow me to attach foliage to help camouflage the container, but at the moment it is out in the bush looking for my moose haha


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

you must have some serious problems with theft, that thing looks bullet proof and well engineered. I think you should be able to sleep well at night knowing that no one will steal your trail cam, at least I would with that armored truck of a lock box. happy hunting!


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.grkfasteners.com/en/RSS_1_2_information.htm 

you need these to hold it to the tree they are pretty well the toughest lags on the market the shear strength is unreal they arent prying them off with a crowbar. I use them on my trailcam box they work great plus they're torx so they don't strip out. I'd use the brinks locks that are circular and keep most of the shackle hidden so they cant get bolt cutters on it. great work though


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

Those look beefy thanks, I will definitely have to try and find some for my box


----------



## jswank (Jun 14, 2010)

I was thinking of making one for my bushnell cam but instead of a pad lock was ganna use a reese hitch lock they are a lot thicker than a pad lock an would take alot of time to cut threw it.


----------



## BigBass520 (Aug 12, 2012)

Great invention! Keep honest people honest! Did you work at Fort Knox? If not it may be your calling! Thanks for sharing and good luck this season!


----------

